# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γέννα  2013 Timbrado

## johnrider

ξέρω ότι τρελαίνεστε για κάτι τέτοια είπα να σας φτιάξω ένα βιντεάκι με τα ζευγάρια μου και τα μόλις 24ωρών μικρά.

----------


## xarhs

Ωραος.................... μπραβο...!!!!!
καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι...........

----------


## BugsBunny

Πολύ ωραιά. . .
ΠΑΝΤΑ τέτοια.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

μπράβο...να σου ζήσουν...!!!

----------


## serafeim

ανυπομονο κι εγω τωρα  :Happy: 
ειναι πανεμορφα να σου ζησουν κα ιστο κλαδι!!  :Happy:

----------


## Anestisko

να σου ζησουν τα μηκρουλια σου,και καλη τυχη στην αναθρεψη τους!!!

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## maria ps

πολύ τρυφερές στιγμές! να τα χαίρεσαι

----------


## Assimakis

Να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ομορφα....να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι!!!
Ευχαριστουμε για το βιντεο...  :winky:

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι και να ειναι παντα γερα

----------


## lamb-angelo

Πανεμορφα....καλως τα δεχτηκες τα μωρα σου......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι και συ και οι γονεις τους φιλαρακι !

----------


## kostasloutraki

πανεμορφα... γερα και δυνατα... και απο φωνη καμπανα... και στο κλαδι.. γρηγορα...)))

----------


## jimgo

μια χαρα μπραβο .

----------


## geog87

Να σου ζησουν!!!!!

----------


## Deimitori

Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι! Γρήγορα και στο κλαδάκι!

----------


## orion

Να σου ζήσουν και σύντομα στο κλαρί  :winky:

----------


## aris1972

να σου ζησουν γιαννη ευχομε να μεγαλωσουν και να σε τρελλανουν με τα τραγουδια τους

----------


## μαρια ν

κουκλια τα μικρα να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Να σου ζησουν!!!! Ειναι τελεια!!!!

----------


## johnrider

18 ημερών πλέον και σήμερα γέννησε το πρώτο τις αυγο στην δεύτερη γεννα.το κάτω ζευγαράκι έχει τετράδα  φωτογραφια όταν μεγαλώσουν με το καλό.

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησουν , γρηγορα στο κλαδι και με το καλο τα αλλα !

----------


## kostasloutraki

να σου ζησουν....

----------


## mitsman

χε χε χε.... πανεμορφα.... να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μπραβο ρε Γιαννάκη...

Μια χαρά

----------


## xarhs

με το καλο και στο κλαδι... το ψηλοτερο κατα προτιμηση

----------


## jk21

Φιλαρακι συντομα στο κλαρι !!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

ρε Γιαννη φανετα εβγαλες?  :Anim 59:  

να σου ζησουν και με το καλο τα επομενα.

----------


## jimgo

να σου ζησουν ειναι πανεμορφα

----------


## captain8

πολυ ομορφα πουλακια να σου ζησουν και σθντομα και στο κλαδι

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλη συνεχεια!!! Με το καλο!!!!!*

----------


## Deimitori

Να σου ζήσουν! Γρήγορα και στο κλαράκι!

----------


## geog87

να σου ζησουν!!!!!!!!

----------


## johnrider

Μιας και ήταν ο πιο μικρός τις παρέας  γεννήθηκε τελευταίος είπα να δώσω ένα χεράκι βοήθειας στο τάισμα και κόλλησα με την πάρτι του εδώ και 7 ημερες.

----------


## xarhs

αν και δεν ειμαι υπερ στο ταισμα απο εμας το βιντεο με υποδουλωσε.....!!!!!!

----------


## saxo_29

Παντα τετοιες χαρες!!! Να σου ζησουν!!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## mitsman

Πω πω πω πω.... τελεια.......!!! χαχαχαχαχαα πολυ χαρα ο μικρος!!!

----------


## olga

χαχαχα! πως φτερουγίζει έτσι είναι γλύκα!

----------


## orion

φτου φτου ... φάση έχει...

----------


## panos70

Να σου ζήσουν και γρήγορα και στο κλαρι

----------


## mixalisss

να σου ζήσουν τα καναράκια σου είναι πανέμορφα!!!!!!!

----------


## johnrider

Μόλις 2 ωρών 4 μικρά σκάσανε σήμερα στην δεύτερη γέννα, τα 2 αυγά που έχουν μείνει είναι άσφαιρα. Να σημειώσω ότι η μαμά που τα φροντίζει είναι του *jk21*.

----------


## serafeim

εγω με ποιον θα κανω ανανεωση αιματος που εχεται ολοι κλασικο του Δημητρη; χαχαχαχαχ. και στο κλαρι φιλε....

----------


## johnrider

> εγω με ποιον θα κανω ανανεωση αιματος που εχεται ολοι κλασικο του Δημητρη; χαχαχαχαχ. και στο κλαρι φιλε....


Eχω και χωρίς τα αίματα του δημήτρη μια τετράδα προς το παρόν.

----------


## jk21

να σου ζησουν Γιανναρε ! να τα χαιρεσαι !

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχ πλακα κανω εχω intermidiate εγω γι αυτο ειπα ετσι αστειευομαι.. ο Δημητρης εχει πολυ καλα πουλια και το γνωριζεις...  :winky:

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησουν , με το καλο στο κλαδι...!

----------


## johnrider

Kαι εδώ τα μικρά από την πρώτη γεννα από την θηλυκιά του jk21 30 κάτι ημερών είναι φανερό ότι τα πουλια είναι αστερια.

----------


## jk21

η θηλυκια ειναι του Γιανναρου και οι γονεις της  ειναι του jk .... !

καλη συνεχεια φιλαρακο !

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο , πολυ ωραια . Να σου ζησουν

----------


## orion

να σου ζήσουν άντε και καλοί τενόροι  :winky:

----------


## manos 9

Να σας ζήσουν κ εγω περιμένω την δική μου γέννα σε λιγο θα σας δείξω φωτο και εγω

----------


## johnrider

Mεγαλώσαμε!!!



και σήμερα για καμιά ώρα τον άκουσα να σαλιαρίζει
ελπίζω να είναι αρσενικό.

----------


## lagreco69

Γιαννη εκανες πολυ καλη δουλεια μαζι του, ειναι πανεμορφο!!! να το χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## johnrider

Eβγαλα γενειάδα για να το μεγαλώσω. :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχαχ.... οτι εβγαλες εβγαλες..!!

πολυ γλυκο πουλακι....... και ημερο

----------


## johnrider

Kαι εδώ δεύτερη γεννα από κόρη tou jk21

Kαι εδώ πρώτη γεννα από το δεύτερο ζευγάρι αδερφάκια με τον χαϊδεμένο στο παραπάνω video.
συνολικά 12 μικρά προς το παρόν.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ ωραια φιλε να τα χαιρεσαι κ καλη συνεχεια

----------


## orion

κουκλάκια... άντε καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλη συνεχεια!! Με υγεια να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!*

----------


## johnrider

Aπό το post #58 πιάσαμε το κλαρί 29 ημερών πλέων
τρώνε και ταΐζονται από το κάγκελο γιατί έχουμε 4 νέα αβγά. 
Σε 4 ημερες λέω να πάρουν τον δρόμο του χωρισμού από τους γονείς.

----------


## xarhs

πωωωω τι γλυκες ειναι αυτα...!!!!

γιαννη να σου ζησουν................

----------


## alex1974

Πολυ ομορφα , μπραβο να σου ζησουν !

----------


## Efthimis98

Κουκλιά!
Να σου ζήσουν!  :Happy:

----------


## johnrider

αφιερωμενη στον jk21

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ! 

και ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση !

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι γιαννη.... :bye:

----------


## johnrider

μπομπιρo-σαλιαρίσματα 2013

----------


## manos 9

πολυ ομορφα τα μωρακια,μπραβο.
να ρωτησω κατι εχω και εγω 2 μωρακια που τωρα τρωνε μονα τους σε 2 μερες κλεινουν μηνα.τα εβαλα μαζι στο κλουβι τα αδερφακια.
ποτε πρεπει να τα ξεχωρισω ωστε να κελαηδανε?να εκπαιδευτουν απο τον μπαμπα τενορο στο κελαηδημα?
ευχαριστω.

----------


## johnrider

> πολυ ομορφα τα μωρακια,μπραβο.
> να ρωτησω κατι εχω και εγω 2 μωρακια που τωρα τρωνε μονα τους σε 2 μερες κλεινουν μηνα.τα εβαλα μαζι στο κλουβι τα αδερφακια.
> ποτε πρεπει να τα ξεχωρισω ωστε να κελαηδανε?να εκπαιδευτουν απο τον μπαμπα τενορο στο κελαηδημα?
> ευχαριστω.


*Το τραγούδι του καναρινιού - Ανάλυση*

----------


## lefteris13

Ποσων ημερων ειναι αυτα τα μικρα που σαλιαριζουν;

----------


## johnrider

> Ποσων ημερων ειναι αυτα τα μικρα που σαλιαριζουν;



Στο επάνω κλουβί γεννήθηκαν 12-02 και στο κάτω 26-2

----------


## johnrider

Ενα νεο αστερι γεννιεται.
κοντα 4 μηνων.

----------


## saxo_29

Να τα χαιρεσαι Γιαννη.

----------


## manos 9

να το χαιρεσαι Γιαννη απο ποτε το εβαλες μονο στο κλουβι?ρωταω γιατι και εγω εχω μερικα αρσενικα αλλα σε κλουβα μαζι με τα θυληκα.

----------


## johnrider

> να το χαιρεσαι Γιαννη απο ποτε το εβαλες μονο στο κλουβι?ρωταω γιατι και εγω εχω μερικα αρσενικα αλλα σε κλουβα μαζι με τα θυληκα.


περίπου 35 ημερωνείναι το μονο που κράτησα εδώ αθήνα για παρέα τα αλλα πήγαν επαρχία.

----------


## johnrider

> Ενα νεο αστερι γεννιεται.
> κοντα 4 μηνων.


 Σήμερα με τον μεγάλο αέρα παρέσυρε την ντουλάπα που είχα το κλουβί και το πουλάκι έλειπε. Έφυγε από την σχάρα κατα την πτώση χρώμα πράσινο με άσπρη ουρά και δαχτυλίδι μαύρο. Οποίος το βρει δίνεται αμοιβή και εαν θέλει να το κρατήσει ας μου πει τουλάχιστο οτι είναι καλά περιοχή ζωγράφου.

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι να γυρισει συντομα κοντα σου Γιαννη !!!

----------


## NIKOSP

οχι ρε φιλε....μακαρι να ξαναγυρισει ή να το βρει κανεις και να στο επιστρεψει...

----------


## Γιούρκας

:Happy0065: .Να σου ζήσουν

----------

